# Drummer wanted



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I need to have words with my daughter letting my grandson Harry wear a top with that?


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm trying to download a photo so far it's not worked.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Drummer wanted


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Picture eagerly awaited Babs :lol:

If you like you can email it to me and I will put it on for you :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Here it is - I hope*

Trying again


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well, if your Grandkids aren't on your side, who will be :lol: :lol: 

Isn't he gorgeous Babs


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> Well, if your Grandkids aren't on your side, who will be :lol: :lol:
> 
> Isn't he gorgeous Babs


Well thats really nice of you Trish, I always thought I looked like a truck crash, thats made me feel great. Harry's not that bad either! 8)

I had to pay Sam, for the advertising space! :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

My pleasure Drummer - if I can bring a little happiness into someone's day .................


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

The thing is Tricia, Harry is innocent in all of this, poor child wearing something advertising Drummer.


----------

